# Help Identifying this Rescue Dog



## ajg121 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, I was hoping someone could help me out in identifying my dogs breed and approximate age. His name is chewy and he was a dog rescued by a co-worker who almost hit him on the way to work one morning, he was only 40 lbs and had really badly matted hair, especially around his ears. I've had him over a year and he's the best dog ive ever had, very playful, full of energy and attitude, hes a baby and likes to play lap dog. We took him to the vet and they said he looked to be about 1 year old (at the time, i guess 2 years today when the pics were taken). And possibly a Golden/Collie mix. He is about 55 lbs, and 24" tall at the shoulders. Thanks very much, any help is appreciated, and sorry for large images.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Definitely Golden. Maybe some kind of Spaniel?


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Definitely a golden--not sure about the mix.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I was thinking Golden retreiver/ cocker spaniel mix. Very cute whatever he is!!!


----------

